# sabertooth barracuda



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

does anbody have any info on sabertooth barracudas as far as their aggresion, what they eat or anything. thinking of purchasing one


----------



## TerritorialBeast (Apr 22, 2005)

Wrong Forum


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

TerritorialBeast said:


> Wrong Forum


I don't understand people like this lol, anywhoo, are you taking about piyara? the sabertooth tetra?? Just curious cause we sell those and if you are looking for those I've got info for ya


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

piranha303 said:


> Wrong Forum


and as for your dumb ass it says barracuda


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

This belongs in Freshwater General Discussion. People who know alot about fish that belong in that category, would be located there, rather then here.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

piranha303 said:


> Wrong Forum


and as for your dumb ass it says barracuda
[/quote]

Thats ceartanly not the way your going to get answers.

FYI there is no such thing as a sabertooth Barricuda. That is a mislabeling of a Sabertusk TETRA aka Payara. 
They eat piranha.
they are little bitches when young. 
they hide and stalk prey. 
When they mature they get meaner 
they need ALOT of water flow and space. 
Mature they can be found under waterfalls in highly oxiginated water. 
In a home aquarium they usually die due to these conditions not being replicated.

In the future please take care to post your questions in under the right fourm. 
The search feature also is a great thing. this topic has been covered very recently.


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

These?

FW Barracuda


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Mortimer said:


> These?
> 
> FW Barracuda


No thats an acesto. True FW barricuda.

He's talking about this

















Only fish I know of that is referred to as Saber tusk/tooth.
Often called Sabertooth Barricuda. But this is a mis-labeling.


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

TerritorialBeast said:


> Wrong Forum


yes


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

My lfs has one right now actialy. Its cool looking and mean as hell. Then agian its $200 and its only 1-2in long.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Timmy44221 said:


> My lfs has one right now actialy. Its cool looking and mean as hell. Then agian its $200 and its only 1-2in long.


CRIMINAL!!! That fish is like woth 10 bucks. I bought one from walmart before for like 6 bucks.
Also at that size you ahve a high chance that fish will die. almost 100% if you are keeping it with other aggressive fish.


----------



## hemptation88 (Jun 9, 2005)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> My lfs has one right now actialy. Its cool looking and mean as hell. Then agian its $200 and its only 1-2in long.


CRIMINAL!!! That fish is like woth 10 bucks. I bought one from walmart before for like 6 bucks.
[/quote]

hahahaha $200 thats fuking great.. i wonder if anyones dumb enough to buy it from that store


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

to General Discussion


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Terratorialbeast, I can see why he took offense. If you dont have anything pertaining to the subject then skip and go to the next.
I am sure it it will get moved to the right forum if he made a mistake.

Piranha 303 no need to get insulting, Lets keep this civil, and usefull.
Thanks.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Terratorialbeast, I can see why he took offense. If you dont have anything pertaining to the subject then skip and go to the next.
> I am sure it it will get moved to the right forum if he made a mistake.
> 
> Piranha 303 no need to get insulting, Lets keep this civil, and usefull.
> Thanks.


Agreed.











> The search feature also is a great thing. this topic has been covered very recently.


Plus, these kind of responses bother me. Answering questions is what separates us from just a website. The search feature is not there to replace informative replies and tips by members with experience with a particular fish.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not joking about that fish being 2004 at mt lfs. They do that kinda crap alot. they had 6in Ps for 604, I got mine for 154 at other lfs. Thye are not bad on everthing, you can get very large plecos oscars and all sort of catfish for very cheap (less that 20$ sometimes). When they get rays in they are cheap also.

But then agian the wner is a nice guy, but an idiot, he is not very knowledgeable.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Serrapygo said:


> Terratorialbeast, I can see why he took offense. If you dont have anything pertaining to the subject then skip and go to the next.
> I am sure it it will get moved to the right forum if he made a mistake.
> 
> Piranha 303 no need to get insulting, Lets keep this civil, and usefull.
> Thanks.


Agreed.











> The search feature also is a great thing. this topic has been covered very recently.


Plus, these kind of responses bother me. Answering questions is what separates us from just a website. The search feature is not there to replace informative replies and tips by members with experience with a particular fish.








[/quote]

This shouldn't bother you. because I did provide him some amount of information as well I made him aware this topic has been covered recently and he should use the fourms search feature for additional information. 
My response to him was near perfect. So I don't know why you have a prolem with my directing him to a way to find more info on the topic he is asking. Take a step back. It was not a "Search Noob!" statement.


----------

